# Layout critique.



## SRP3006 (23 Apr 2019)

Hi all.


Been playing about with my scape for a few days now, just need a little nudge in the right direction (or big nudge if needed).

It's a 48x24x24 nd aquatics tank with soil and sand substrate. High tech heavily planted is the goal.

What do you guys think?

Apologies for reflections.


Cheers.


----------



## Flapper2k (23 Apr 2019)

It depends on the style you are looking to achieve, are you looking for a concave style layout or did you have something else in mind ?


----------



## SRP3006 (23 Apr 2019)

TBH didn't have any particular style in mind. Just a layout that looks good/balanced and will function well if u get my drift.


----------



## alto (23 Apr 2019)

It’s a big tank
Big hardscape provides a better sense of scale

Rocks are too small - sit too flat for the tank height and they will be lost with most plant plant growth (even a HC or MC carpet will easily obscure them), maybe try stacking them for height???

Wood - also just not “enough” for the tank size, combining the wood in one area with layered rock might be worth a try 
(of course then you need more hardscape )

If substrate is mostly sand, then care is needed re depth of the sand (to limit anaerobic development of the substrate ) - use an “under” layer similar in structure to ADA Power Sand


----------



## SRP3006 (23 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> If substrate is mostly sand, then care is needed re depth of the sand (to limit anaerobic development of the substrate ) - use an “under” layer similar in structure to ADA Power Sand



Substrate is aquatic compost and peat capped with unipac limpopo sand to a depth of 3cm at the front to 5 or 6cm at the back. The 'mound' has been created using tights filled with 5mm to 8mm gravel on top on portions of egg crate. 

The soil and sand had been separated using greenhouse shading mesh.


----------



## SRP3006 (23 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> Rocks are too small - sit too flat for the tank height and they will be lost with most plant plant growth (even a HC or MC carpet will easily obscure them), maybe try stacking them for height???
> 
> Wood - also just not “enough” for the tank size, combining the wood in one area with layered rock might be worth a try
> (of course then you need more hardscape )



Thank you. I have laid/pushed the rocks into the sand..Maybe laying them on their side could work? Biggest surface facing the front on the tank...


----------



## alto (23 Apr 2019)

Yes, definitely add height to the rocks - you can use less comely rocks to support the ones you want to see - plants etc will soon obscure them


----------



## Keith GH (24 Apr 2019)

SRP3006


SRP3006 said:


> Been playing about with my scape for a few days now, just need a little nudge in the right direction (or big nudge if needed)



I am very sorry to say a massive push will do wonders.
At the moment I can see two seperate areas divided by a wide uninteresting space.
The DW is very carefully surrounded by all those small rocks very uninteresting and unnatural. 

On the plus you have some excellent DW and small rocks to work with.

Here are a few ideas for you to think about.

With a few well selected large rocks you should be able to create an excellent Aquascape.

Big question have you thought about working in a Mock tank first using sand as a substrate?

Keith


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

More rocks added and couldn't resist that lovely bit of wood. What do you guys think? The front will be hopefully carpeted by Eleocharis Acicularis.


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

At the moment I can see two seperate areas divided by a wide uninteresting space.
The DW is very carefully surrounded by all those small rocks very uninteresting and unnatural. 

 [/QUOTE]

Two separate areas have been combined. Rocks attempted to be placed without human touch with human touch


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> Yes, definitely add height to the rocks -



More height added to the rocks.


----------



## Siege (24 Apr 2019)

A few thoughts.

-twist the stones slightly, they look like they have been carefully stood up by a person rather than nature.

- are you planting the foreground?  I’m confused by the overall flat substrate and being really thin at the front, whilst still looking the same as the back.

- wood is lovely, you can’t really go wrong with that.

Have a look at this video to give you an idea of building islands.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

Siege said:


> - are you planting the foreground?  I’m confused by the overall flat substrate and being really thin at the front, whilst still looking the same as the back.



Yes the foreground will be planted. The substrate at the back left is built up upon inert gravel in tights to a depth of 20cm and 3cm at the front. But I'm confused as to why it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Siege (24 Apr 2019)

Ok. Just looks very at the front for planting. That soil needs to be capped very well.

Hope the video helped.


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

Siege said:


> Ok. Just looks very at the front for planting. That soil needs to be capped very well.
> 
> Hope the video helped.


I agree I will play about with it..maybe moving the wood and stones closer to the back to show some of the slope would give it more depth? 

I don't understand what you mean 'the soil needs to be capped very well'

Sorry complete noob at aquascaping and using dirt.


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

Moved the wood and rocks towards the back and twisted a few of the rocks to break up the 'line'


----------



## SRP3006 (24 Apr 2019)

Another attempt.


----------



## rebel (24 Apr 2019)

SRP3006 said:


> Another attempt.


Better .

Ther vertical looking rocks may not be adding to the aesthetic. 

Keep playing.


----------



## Keith GH (25 Apr 2019)

SRP3006




I prefer this Aquascape for several reasons but a few simple changes and it should look even better.
In this Aquascape the DW are working together to give an excellent eyeflow.  The other Aquascape are pointing at each other making it look like two Aquascapes.
By pushing everything back you now have created a big open space and lost all your distance perspective.

Keith


----------



## Keith GH (25 Apr 2019)

SRP
I roughly checked your 4 focal points and all are perfect, well done.
Here are a few suggestions for you to think about.
1 Rock I would remove it's  blocking the bases of the DW, it now can be softened with a few low plants
2 Rock lay it vertical.  This is now the starting point for your perspective and a starting point for a smooth eye flow. 
3 Rock lay it flat with the now bottom pointing to where number 2 was.  Reason it's giving you a direction where to look more eye flow

Now you can see the DW more and as the LH side low plants to soften the area.

Low plants can now be placed in and around those rocks.

Keith




Keith


----------



## SRP3006 (25 Apr 2019)

alto said:


> But then why even invite input from others



That's why I have invited input.  
I do not understand the rules for aquascaping as well as most on here, but if by inviting input, I can create a aquascape with more perspective/flow/creativity/interest then I will make it look better for myself. I have tried to follow the advice so far and I like how my layout has changed.


----------



## SRP3006 (25 Apr 2019)

Keith GH said:


> 1 Rock I would remove it's  blocking the bases of the DW, it now can be softened with a few low plants
> 2 Rock lay it vertical.  This is now the starting point for your perspective and a starting point for a smooth eye flow.
> 3 Rock lay it flat with the now bottom pointing to where number 2 was.
> 
> Keith



Tried my best to move rocks as shown. How's the update?


----------



## Keith GH (26 Apr 2019)

SRP

That is an improvement but still more to do to improve what you have done
My suggestions are
No1 rock not the correct rock for a main starting it lacks interest.  Swap it over with No 2 rock.
Lay it flat so the thinnest/longest is pointing towards No4 rock.
No 3 there are several small rocks there I would consider removing them and maybe creating a small pathway (curved and tapered off)  as another point of interest, it will also give a perspective point
No 4 rock remove at the moment.

Over all I hope this all works out.





Keith


----------



## SRP3006 (28 Apr 2019)

Hi guys. 

Little update, layout completed. Soil soaked and planted. Dry start started. Eloecharis acicularis and saigittaria subulata carpeting the front. Moss has been attached via yogurt blender method as on a few posts on here.


----------



## rebel (28 Apr 2019)

Looking good.

One thing you will realise is that moving the scape by 10cm forward can open up space. It's hard to explain. Keep at it and good luck with this layout.


----------



## SRP3006 (28 Apr 2019)

rebel said:


> Looking good.
> 
> One thing you will realise is that moving the scape by 10cm forward can open up space. It's hard to explain. Keep at it and good luck with this layout.


Thank you Rebel. I know exactly what u mean, it's hard to show as the wood looks like it's leaning against the back doesn't it. It's 10 to 15cm from the back of the tank so was hoping to plant some stem plants at the back. 

If the carpet grows in like I'm hoping I have a bit of wiggle room to move it forward slightly as suggested. That way I will have more space to plant some lovely cryptocorynes.


----------



## SRP3006 (28 Apr 2019)

Can anybody tell me a rough target for humidity inside the tank please?


----------



## Keith GH (29 Apr 2019)

SRP3006






It's gone from these to this which is a pleasure to look at.  As the plants grow it will look completely different to an Aquascape you can sit back and enjoy.
Extremely well done.
Keith


----------



## SRP3006 (29 Apr 2019)

Keith GH said:


> [
> It's gone from these to this which is a pleasure to look at.



Extremely high praise indeed, thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## Keith GH (30 Apr 2019)

SRP3006


It's been a pleasure assisting you.  It's going to look even better as it develops and, ages especially the rocks.    When you start adding the water you might have to sit heavy rock/s on the DW to stop them lifting.

Keith


----------



## SRP3006 (30 Apr 2019)

I have filled the tank to check all connections from filters, pipes etc and to soak substrate before dry start and yes they floated. So the wood has all been tied to extra rock which is hidden under sand. Hopefully it will be enough weight.


----------



## Keith GH (1 May 2019)

SRP3008
I would place a rock on the wood just as an added precaution if it lifted and floated think of the mess you would have to fix. Remember its only a temporary measure.

Keith


----------

